# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αλλαγή προφιλ 100αρας απο καμπινα ΟΤΕ πτώση ταχύτητας;

## SpiritCrusher

Χαιρετώ το φόρουμ,

Έχω 100αρα απο καμπίνα ΟΤΕ στη περιοχη Νεα Σμύρνη ΑΚ ΙΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΟΥ , ενώ συγχρόνιζα κανονικά 110mbit με SNR 9-10 τις τελευταίες 3 βδομαδες έπεσε αποτομα ο συγχρονισμός στα 82mbit σταθερά με SNR 16.

Όσα restart και να κάνω παρατηρώ τον ίδιο συγχρονισμό, επίσης δήλωσα βλάβη (είχα και αποσυχρονισμόυς αλλα όχι πολλούς), έγινε αλλαγή ζεύγους και έχω ακριβώς τα ίδια νούμερα παλι.

Υποθέτω, εαν δεν ειναι πρόβλημα της συγκεκριμένης καμπίνας, ότι έχει βάλει ο ΟΤΕ κάποιο cap στον συγχρονισμό λόγω της κατάστασης.

Έχει παρατηρησει κανείς κάτι παρόμοιο σε 100αρα ή 200αρα γραμμή?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## manospcistas

Έχω γραμμή ακριβώς στην ίδια περίπτωση, αν και 50άρα. Καμπίνα ΟΤΕ, ενώ συγχρόνιζε στα 54999, εδώ και αρκετές μέρες έχει πέσει ο συγχρονισμός στα 41-42Mbps και SNR κολλημένο στο 16.

Σε άλλο νήμα της Nova, αρκετοί αναφέρουν προβλήματα πτώσης ταχύτητας με καμπίνα ΟΤΕ. Μάλλον είναι κάτι γενικότερο, και πρέπει να οργανωθούμε.

----------


## SpiritCrusher

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση φίλε μου.

Πιθανότατα κάτι να έχουν αλλάξει πάλι, το εγγυημένη ταχύτητα προφανώς πήγε περίπατο.

Για να δούμε εαν είναι λοιπόν κάτι προσωρινό ή μόνιμο.

----------

